# London roll call...



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Count me in!!! I hear the ranges there are completely under water right now. Sure hope it dries out in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## MsEMSarcher (Nov 30, 2008)

*London*

I'll be there with my new bow and rubber boots if needed!!! C-ya there girls


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Ya'll know I'll be there!


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

We will be there!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Glad to see so many will be there!! I may need someone to get my back for me...lol

Also that vane I am holding is scbirddogmommas...I stripped it off an arrow in Augusta..I OWN her!!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

:sad: We wont be there, but Metropolis is a go...


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Glad to see so many will be there!! I may need someone to get my back for me...lol
> 
> Also that vane I am holding is scbirddogmommas...I stripped it off an arrow in Augusta..I OWN her!!!


Yatta Yatta Yatta!!!! :59: I want you to know that I have arrows ready with new vanes and ready to go!!!! BRING IT ON!!!!! And been shooting more! I'll meet you there!!!!!!:nyah:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Yatta Yatta Yatta!!!! :59: I want you to know that I have arrows ready with new vanes and ready to go!!!! BRING IT ON!!!!! And been shooting more! I'll meet you there!!!!!!:nyah:


Sooooo,......we calling each other out now I see.....I am shooting a back tension now so I can proudly say that your arrows are safe!! lol


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Sooooo,......we calling each other out now I see.....I am shooting a back tension now so I can proudly say that your arrows are safe!! lol



Well if that's the case, I have all new arrows, have increased the poundage on my bow, and I am shooting a back tension....lol


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

:icon_salut::faint:

You better watch it you speed freak..I wil make them make you shoot over the crono!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

:angel: I'm not flying too fast, just a little faster than I was!! That just means I screw up faster....lol


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well now all my arrows weigh the same...my arrow flight is actuallly a little better, no more cork screw going down range!!

I am diggin the new release...at least until one gets away from me then it will suck!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh so when is everyone getting there? We need to do a simms group since we seem to get separated on the range!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Oh so when is everyone getting there? We need to do a simms group since we seem to get separated on the range!!


I'll be there Friday afternoon. Back tension???? not me, I have enough trouble with a trigger!! When I shoot back tension and it goes off I scream!!! Simms shoot sounds great. What's the cutoff on Friday??


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I'll be there Friday afternoon. Back tension???? not me, I have enough trouble with a trigger!! When I shoot back tension and it goes off I scream!!! Simms shoot sounds great. What's the cutoff on Friday??


Maybe 5 but I am not sure.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I think it's about 5 hours for us. Maybe we can try for 2:00 Friday afternoon???? Oh, that would be lots of fun!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I think it's about 5 hours for us. Maybe we can try for 2:00 Friday afternoon???? Oh, that would be lots of fun!!!


2:00 sounds good if we have a new employee by then and I can actually get off work.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> 2:00 sounds good if we have a new employee by then and I can actually get off work.


You know good help is hard to find!!!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> You know good help is hard to find!!!!!



Your telling me!!!


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll be there shooting women's hunter. It'll be the first one we've been able to attend this year so I'm REAL ANXIOUS!!!! These couple of weeks will be LONG. 

I'm sure you ladies know what it's like to get a new bow and want to give it a go. I've went from a CSS Encore to an '06 Bowtech Alligience and I have been shooting better at the locals. Can't wait to see what she'll do at a national! 

Everyone have a safe trip, loads of fun and best of luck!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Back tension???? not me, I have enough trouble with a trigger!! When I shoot back tension and it goes off I scream!!!


 Amen to that sister! I recently tried one. We had just finished shooting a fun shoot and I decided to try my friend's BT release up at the practice bags. I pulled, and pulled, and pulled and when that thing went off I screamed a VERY bad word that echoed across the range! LOL Afraid I'd get kicked out of ASA if I tried to compete with one!


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

Encore88 said:


> I'll be there shooting women's hunter. It'll be the first one we've been able to attend this year so I'm REAL ANXIOUS!!!! These couple of weeks will be LONG.
> 
> I'm sure you ladies know what it's like to get a new bow and want to give it a go. I've went from a CSS Encore to an '06 Bowtech Alligience and I have been shooting better at the locals. Can't wait to see what she'll do at a national!
> 
> Everyone have a safe trip, loads of fun and best of luck!


 Hey glad you can join us! You have to come introduce yourself to me! Just look for the girl in the Alpine shirt carrying a pink bow! Hope you have a blast!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

1DevineShooter said:


> Amen to that sister! I recently tried one. We had just finished shooting a fun shoot and I decided to try my friend's BT release up at the practice bags. I pulled, and pulled, and pulled and when that thing went off I screamed a VERY bad word that echoed across the range! LOL Afraid I'd get kicked out of ASA if I tried to compete with one!


Some of the arrows that I have shot in the backyard we still haven't found!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Some of the arrows that I have shot in the backyard we still haven't found!!!


I wish I could find all of mine...there are 'bout a dozen back there!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I wish I could find all of mine...there are 'bout a dozen back there!!


This is funny....when I started shooting my sister bought us a metal detector for Christmas!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> This is funny....when I started shooting my sister bought us a metal detector for Christmas!!!!


I have a metal detector too but the dang briars are so think I can't get to where all the arrows are!! I found one and it was hubbys!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

:lol:


absolutecool said:


> I have a metal detector too but the dang briars are so think I can't get to where all the arrows are!! I found one and it was hubbys!!


:lol:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey, have your funsucker bring his Dremel to London and work on everyones pro pod!!


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Yeah!!!*



Encore88 said:


> I'll be there shooting women's hunter. It'll be the first one we've been able to attend this year so I'm REAL ANXIOUS!!!! These couple of weeks will be LONG.
> 
> I'm sure you ladies know what it's like to get a new bow and want to give it a go. I've went from a CSS Encore to an '06 Bowtech Alligience and I have been shooting better at the locals. Can't wait to see what she'll do at a national!
> 
> Everyone have a safe trip, loads of fun and best of luck!


Yeah, another girl to shoot with! Look for me on the Womens Hunter range too...I usually have a little skirt on and shoot a black PSE!!! Welcome! You better be ready for some fun! We love to have a good time while we shoot!


----------



## FLcracker (Apr 16, 2009)

*Lost Arrows*

I use to lose a few arrows until I realized my black lab has "retriever" in his breed title. Now any arrows I can't find I just tell him to "go find it" and he goes and sniffs it out. He will scratch at the ground if it is buried. Haven't had one yet he wasn't able to find. :dog1: Good dog!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Hey, have your funsucker bring his Dremel to London and work on everyones pro pod!!


I'll do it. I know he has read this but he didn't say anything about it. I tell him!!! Surely we can find somewhere to plug it in. Somebody was talking about some "stuff" that you can buy that is like rubber that you dip them in after you use the dremel tool. I need to go to Home Depot and see if I can find something like that. I'll work on that!!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll be in London, hanging out on the Women's Hunter course!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*London*

Can't wait till London, it is only 5 and a half hours from Southern IL. Absolute: Cool to hear that you are using a BT.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, so what times are everyone getting there?


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Ok, so what times are everyone getting there?


Did we decide on a shooting time for the Simms?? I guess it depends on the chick.....We will be there around 2


----------



## jconway-ky (Oct 16, 2008)

Be sure to wear your boots and bring a rain Jacket rain all weekend here in KY, and with the recent flood Id say it wont be pretty the waters are still high in that direction they got hit pretty bad with flood waters a couple weeks ago.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Rubber boots and shorts!!! WOOHOO


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Did we decide on a shooting time for the Simms?? I guess it depends on the chick.....We will be there around 2


Well she needs to get with the program and tell us what time!!! So if you are getting there at 2 maybe we can try to get a 4 o'clock simms? We will be there early so I will sign us up if you want me to.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Well she needs to get with the program and tell us what time!!! So if you are getting there at 2 maybe we can try to get a 4 o'clock simms? We will be there early so I will sign us up if you want me to.


That works for me.....HELLO....Chic!!!!!!:behindsof Where is she??


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm here!!!! Thank you for your patience. Unfortunately, I will not be able to make it to the SIMMS on Friday. We have a girl on vacation, and our new girl (Jessica) won't be ready to be left by herself. I will be leaving Knoxville around 4:00. If guys are game, we could shoot it Saturday morning. I will have my very own car if you need a ride!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

You and your new person......drama.....

Well I don't know about shooting on Saturday morning...I only have so many good shots in me on any given day, you know how I am..

Plus I have heard about you driving in other towns!!!:car: Not that it matters, just something to give you a hard time about!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know that I can get my "funsucker" up early enough on Sat morning. Oh well maybe we can do it in Columbus. I won't be in IL...


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

That's just the thing, your "funsucker" can sleep in and you can ride with me!!! Don't pay any attention to absolutecool and her cracks about my driving. It wasn't my fault.....lol!!!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

*London*

Do you guys really think that it is going to be wet still a week and a half from now? I just got through bedford. Absolute nightmare of a wet muddy mess. Worse than Paris in 2008, much worse.

My parents are coming with me, I can't wait, I have been shooting these for several years now and it is exciting that they will finally understand what it involves.


----------



## HOMEYJAMES (Jul 22, 2008)

*Warning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

DO NOT BUY ANYTHING FROM jconway-ky JULIE CONWAY !!!!!!!! I BOUGHT HER APEX ON MAY 10 THROUGH PAY-PAL AND STILL HAVE NOT RECEIVED IT OR THE TRACKING NUMBER AND SHE WILL NOT RESPOND TO MYSELF, ARCHERY TALK OR PAY-PAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Shot a qualifier in London today. It is still muddy in some areas. If the weather holds out, I would definitely recommend boots. If we get more rain, then you had better bring your mud boots. These people were slammed with rain and it will be a while before they dry out.


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Shoot Like a Girl will be there! Can't wait to me those of you I haven't met yet!!! Safe Travels!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Shot a qualifier in London today. It is still muddy in some areas. If the weather holds out, I would definitely recommend boots. If we get more rain, then you had better bring your mud boots. These people were slammed with rain and it will be a while before they dry out.


Hey thanks for the heads up on the mud. What kind of mud boots do you have? We shot yesterday with Mrs Diane and she had on a pair of "muck boots"?? Ever heard of them?


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Hey thanks for the heads up on the mud. What kind of mud boots do you have? We shot yesterday with Mrs Diane and she had on a pair of "muck boots"?? Ever heard of them?



I don't think I have ever seen those. I have the LaCrosse Alpha Burly. They are so comfortable, but mine are insulated so they can get quite warm when it is hot outside. I wore my Timberland's yesterday and they were fine. I would like to have some Danner hiking boots but haven't been able to find them for women around here.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> I don't think I have ever seen those. I have the LaCrosse Alpha Burly. They are so comfortable, but mine are insulated so they can get quite warm when it is hot outside. I wore my Timberland's yesterday and they were fine. I would like to have some Danner hiking boots but haven't been able to find them for women around here.


Oh ok....I was thinking we might new knee high boots. Sounds like my Rocky's will be ok. What did we decide to do about the Simms??


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I think timberlands will be fine...we made it all the way through the shoot Saturday and the dang bonus shot was in the mud....!!!!

IDK about the simms...since the chic won't be there till late I guess we might pass till the classic for a group simms but since I am not in charge of that maybe someone else will make the executive decision...


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I think timberlands will be fine...we made it all the way through the shoot Saturday and the dang bonus shot was in the mud....!!!!
> 
> IDK about the simms...since the chic won't be there till late I guess we might pass till the classic for a group simms but since I am not in charge of that maybe someone else will make the executive decision...


I vote for the "classic group simms shoot". Funsucker and I will be rolling in on Thursday for the classic!! Counting down the days til Friday, off to KY!!! Ya'll have a safe trip!!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> I vote for the "classic group simms shoot". Funsucker and I will be rolling in on Thursday for the classic!! Counting down the days til Friday, off to KY!!! Ya'll have a safe trip!!!


Classic group shoot works for me. I should roll into London around 5 or 6 Friday. Can't wait to see you guys. Just hope this rain is not hitting the shoot site!!!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Long Drive*

Arrived in London...wow...a bit of a drive, the first four hours...no big deal...Last two - down what seemed to be a deserted highway from the twilight zone! Strange to only pass a few cars.... I can't wait to see it in the daylight, I bet it is a beautiful drive. Everyone drive safe...where does everyone go for dinner here? Please stop by the booth and say hi...if you haven't had a chance to shoot all the bows, please do so...it is sooo much fun to try them all! Take Care, Karen


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SLG2 said:


> Arrived in London...wow...a bit of a drive, the first four hours...no big deal...Last two - down what seemed to be a deserted highway from the twilight zone! Strange to only pass a few cars.... I can't wait to see it in the daylight, I bet it is a beautiful drive. Everyone drive safe...where does everyone go for dinner here? Please stop by the booth and say hi...if you haven't had a chance to shoot all the bows, please do so...it is sooo much fun to try them all! Take Care, Karen


I shot all of them today!! Thanks so much, it was awesome!!!!

We ate at a Mexican place tonight, pretty good, now I am ready for a nice long nap!!

See everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Well I hope ya'll are havin fun without me...  but I will think about ya'll while we are in Memphis TN tomorrow takin Ambris to the zoo..


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

kimmiedawn said:


> Well I hope ya'll are havin fun without me...  but I will think about ya'll while we are in Memphis TN tomorrow takin Ambris to the zoo..


Memphis has the BEST zoo ever!!! They have a most awesome big cat section and the pandas are cool too!! Ya'll have fun!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

A few fun pics from London!!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Cool pics AC. Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

A few more


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

My group


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey I know that girl in the bowtech shirt!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> hey i know that girl in the bowtech shirt!!


me too!!!!!


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey, me too! She's pretty dang cool if you ask me!


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

She is pretty cool!!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> A few more


Funsucker wanted to know if we were trying to fly!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Funsucker wanted to know if we were trying to fly!!!!!


Poor poor funsucker....at least he is good with a dremel!! Laurie bought her a pro pod so he will have to bring it to the next shoot ya'll come to!!


----------

